# Brisbane Autumn 2013 Pub Crawl



## Smokomark (11/2/13)

Yes fellow Brisbane brewers it's that time again.
Its been 6 months so we should be allowed back into most places by now.

Similar route to last one probably with a change or two.

I'm thinking somewhere around April 13th - halfway between now and the Qld Homebrewers Conference is in June.


----------



## Aydos (11/2/13)

Im keen, I might start saving now though :beerbang:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/2/13)

In.


----------



## Rowy (11/2/13)

I'm there!


----------



## Rowy (11/2/13)

I reckon we should all weigh in a few bucks and get a small bus to run us around. More time at each venue and less leg work!


----------



## Rowy (11/2/13)

The list begins

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel
3. Aydos
4. Rowy


----------



## kezza (12/2/13)

Rowy said:


> The list begins
> 
> 1. Smokomark
> 2. Liam Snorkel
> ...


----------



## winkle (12/2/13)

Peter Critters?
1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza
6. Winkle (tentatively)


----------



## RdeVjun (12/2/13)

Peter Critters? +1
1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza
6. Winkle (tentatively)
7. RdeVjun (probably)

Bus (i.e. Critters) for the long hauls, at least.


----------



## Ross (12/2/13)

My daughters wedding on the 13th, so guess i'll have to sit this one out 

Also, some advance notice... CraftBrewer will be closed on the 13th due to one of our employees gewtting married on the same day.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/13)

so, how about this for a plan:

breakfast @ Bitter Suite
Green Beacon
Tipplers Tap
somewhere in the valley. Yardbird?
somewhere in the city. Superwhatnot?
The Scratch
Archive
Brewhouse maybe
German Club

have any places popped up since the last one other than green beacon?


----------



## CamM (12/2/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza
6. Winkle (tentatively)
7. RdeVjun (probably)
8. CamM (tentatively)

There is a new brewery opening up in Tenneriffe (ie. not green beacon), that may be open by then - not sure if they are going to offer onsite service or not.

edit: New place is called *Newstead Brewing Company*, 85 Doggett St, here is the liquor license application.

bah, nevermind - facebook says the want to be "pouring beers" in July - http://www.facebook.com/NewsteadBrewingCo


----------



## Ross (12/2/13)

> There is a new brewery opening up in Tenneriffe (ie. not green beacon), that may be open by then - not sure if they are going to offer onsite service or not.


There's not a chance of it being open!

cheers Ross


----------



## angus_grant (12/2/13)

Any chance of date change to April 6th?

13th is out for me. And 20th is out as well. This will end up being the 3rd crawl I have missed out on.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/13)

my wallet & liver say no to the 6th


----------



## Smokomark (12/2/13)

The 6th is not good here either.


----------



## angus_grant (12/2/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza
6. Winkle (tentatively)
7. RdeVjun (probably)
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus (tentatively)

I figured as much with the date change.

Just have to hope that an event that we are going to is not being held. Have done searching for it everywhere and nothing is mentioned on about 4 websites. h34r:


----------



## kegs23 (12/2/13)

wish it was on the 20th, got a wedding to go to,,,,,and we will be drinking some good beer there, and last time i had a bucks night to go to, so i hope the next pub crawl ill make it to,
,


----------



## bradsbrew (12/2/13)

Ross said:


> My daughters wedding on the 13th, so guess i'll have to sit this one out
> 
> Also, some advance notice... CraftBrewer will be closed on the 13th due to one of our employees gewtting married on the same day.





Ross said:


> There's not a chance of it being open!
> 
> cheers Ross





kegs23 said:


> wish it was on the 20th, got a wedding to go to,,,,,and we will be drinking some good beer there, and last time i had a bucks night to go to, so i hope the next pub crawl ill make it to,
> ,


So let me get this right.

Anthony is marrying Josh. Kegs is the ring boy? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dangal (12/2/13)

I'm in !!! , Bus a bloody good idea.


----------



## Rowy (12/2/13)

bradsbrew said:


> So let me get this right.
> 
> Anthony is marrying Josh. Kegs is the ring boy? :lol: :lol:


Well they've been getting it on in the fridge so often Ross rightly wanted Anthony to make an honest man out of him. They chose Kegs as the ring boy to keep him away from the piss for as long as possible


----------



## Batz (13/2/13)

This is only a few days after I arrive home from a holiday away, it's not going to be easy but I hope I can make it again. I'm going to do my best to be there but this thing is a $250-$300 day so we'll have to see. :drinks: :beerbang: :super:


----------



## kezza (13/2/13)

[quote 
2. Liam Snorkel
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively) damm mrs booking stuff and not telling me trying to get out of it
6. Winkle (tentatively)
7. RdeVjun (probably)
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus (tentatively)

[/quote]


----------



## scottc1178 (13/2/13)

damnit! I'll be getting on a plane to Korea that day... for my mate's wedding.... inconsiderate prick he is..


----------



## Dangal (13/2/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively
7. RdeVjun (probably)
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus (tentatively)
10. Dangal


----------



## Rowy (13/2/13)

Gents,
I'll do some research and source some places that do only 2 to 3% ABV beers so we can drink responsibly.


----------



## Smokomark (13/2/13)

Nice to see you being responsible while you're driving the bus for us all.

Thanks Rowy, you're a champion.


----------



## NickB (13/2/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively
7. RdeVjun (probably)
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus (tentatively)
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow)


----------



## Rowy (13/2/13)

smokomark said:


> Nice to see you being responsible while you're driving the bus for us all.
> 
> Thanks Rowy, you're a champion.


I'm here to make sure you blokjes are happy..........................


----------



## Batz (17/2/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively
7. RdeVjun (probably)
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus (tentatively)
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow) 
12 Batz (tentatively and will have to see if funds allow)


----------



## Aydos (18/2/13)

So are we definitely pencilling it in for the 13th? ill put it on the calendar.


----------



## Maheel (18/2/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively
7. RdeVjun (probably)
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus (tentatively)
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow) 
12 Batz (tentatively and will have to see if funds allow)
13. Maheel (hopefully)


----------



## winkle (20/2/13)

Has anyone got onto Peter Critters about a bus?


1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively) with 2 others
7. RdeVjun (probably)
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus (tentatively)
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow) 
12 Batz (tentatively and will have to see if funds allow)
13. Maheel (hopefully)


----------



## Aydos (20/2/13)

If sim makes it along again I could have a walking buddy again. It helps to sober a bit between pubs


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/2/13)

I have no issue with walking / maxi cabs (for longer jumps), as above, the odd stroll btw venues doesn't hurt.


----------



## Aydos (20/2/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I have no issue with walking / maxi cabs (for longer jumps), as above, the odd stroll btw venues doesn't hurt.


Ok cool, sounds good then!


----------



## Batz (20/2/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I have no issue with walking / maxi cabs (for longer jumps), as above, the odd stroll btw venues doesn't hurt.



Have to agree, a bit of a stroll does you the world of good.


----------



## ballantynebrew (21/2/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively) with 2 others
7. RdeVjun (probably)
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus (tentatively)
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow) 
12 Batz (tentatively and will have to see if funds allow)
13. Maheel (hopefully)
14. ballantynebrew (tentatively)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/2/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel + 2 non-brewers
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively) with 2 others
7. RdeVjun (probably)
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus (tentatively)
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow) 
12 Batz (tentatively and will have to see if funds allow)
13. Maheel (hopefully)
14. ballantynebrew (tentatively)


----------



## Paul H (26/2/13)

Ross said:


> My daughters wedding on the 13th, so guess i'll have to sit this one out
> 
> Also, some advance notice... CraftBrewer will be closed on the 13th due to one of our employees gewtting married on the same day.


Has your daughter changed the date of her wedding yet Rossco?


----------



## Batz (26/2/13)

Paul H said:


> Has your daughter changed the date of her wedding yet Rossco?


I say bring her along, the guys will look after her until the wedding. :blink:


----------



## brewer boy (26/2/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel + 2 non-brewers
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively) with 2 others
7. RdeVjun (probably)
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus (tentatively)
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow) 
12 Batz (tentatively and will have to see if funds allow)
13. Maheel (hopefully)
14. ballantynebrew (tentatively)
15. Rossco (new guys welcome I take it?)


----------



## Smokomark (26/2/13)

New guys are definitely welcome on the pub crawl.

The more the messier merrier.


----------



## angus_grant (6/3/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel + 2 non-brewers
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively) with 2 others
7. RdeVjun (probably)
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow) 
12 Batz (tentatively and will have to see if funds allow)
13. Maheel (hopefully)
14. ballantynebrew (tentatively)
15. Rossco (new guys welcome I take it?)

I'm in!!! Change of plans has opened up the date. I will be padlocking my pants on!! :beerbang: h34r:


----------



## Smokomark (17/3/13)

Anyone have any places in mind that they would like to go to or like to avoid.

Bitter Suite for breakfast & beers 9.30-10am meetup
Green Beacon
Tipplers Tap
The Scratch
Archive
Super Whatnot ( opens 3pm)
German Club 

Plus there's
Vroom between Tiplers and Scratch
Yardbird between Tiplers and Scratch
Brewhouse before German club

Any others?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/3/13)

I don't think super whatnot is going to logistically work in that slot.. Bu it would be good to have a city/valley stop between tipplers and scratch. Could we get them to open for us? I know hideaway opens ******* late now, what about kerbside? Yardbird is the obvious choice


----------



## Smokomark (17/3/13)

You're right Liam.
I had it in around The Scratch then checked the opening time and just moved it down the list without thinking.


----------



## Northside Novice (17/3/13)

the embasy hotel , cnr of edward elizabeth st, should be open in time for the crawl,
and the word is its aiming to be a very good craft beer and foodie joint :super:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/3/13)

Sounds interesting. http://www.goodfood.com.au/good-food/food-news/brisbanes-bar-scene-gets-a-boost-20130301-2fazi.html
16 taps of craft. 
Would anyone like to do a reconnaissance mission between now and the crawl? Finding out when they will be open would be a start


----------



## Northside Novice (17/3/13)

the 1st week of april is what i have been told .


----------



## Northside Novice (17/3/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel + 2 non-brewers
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively) with 2 others
7. RdeVjun (probably)
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow) 
12 Batz (tentatively and will have to see if funds allow)
13. Maheel (hopefully)
14. ballantynebrew (tentatively)
15. Rossco (new guys welcome I take it?)
16. northside novice + 2


----------



## winkle (18/3/13)

The Embassy might need an introduction to AHB members after being open for a week


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (18/3/13)

Its all good, I have had the two owners around for a brewday, so they are honorary homebrewers.

Good kids as well...


----------



## RdeVjun (18/3/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel + 2 non-brewers
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively) with 2 others
7. RdeVjun - Leave pass granted, dropping off my drinking shorts at the dry cleaner directly
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow) 
12 Batz (tentatively and will have to see if funds allow)
13. Maheel (hopefully)
14. ballantynebrew (tentatively)
15. Rossco (new guys welcome I take it?)
16. northside novice + 2


----------



## sean83 (3/4/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel + 2 non-brewers
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively) with 2 others
7. RdeVjun - Leave pass granted, dropping off my drinking shorts at the dry cleaner directly
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow) 
12 Batz (tentatively and will have to see if funds allow)
13. Maheel (hopefully)
14. ballantynebrew (tentatively)
15. Rossco (new guys welcome I take it?)
16. northside novice + 2 
17. Sean83


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/4/13)

Holy shit this is coming up fast, my liver & wallet are puckering in anticipation


----------



## Blitzer (3/4/13)

The new Embassy Hotel is open. Haven't been there yet, hopefully it's good. Used to be a dark hole.


----------



## angus_grant (3/4/13)

I feel hungover already!!! :chug: 

It's probably too late to do some training the week beforehand. My drinking skills have lapsed into sensible drinking territory, so a bit worried.... I'm sure you guys will look after me! h34r:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/4/13)

angus_grant said:


> I feel hungover already!!! :chug:
> 
> It's probably too late to do some training the week beforehand. My drinking skills have lapsed into sensible drinking territory, so a bit worried.... I'm sure you guys will look after me! h34r:


Sink a few DIPA for me, mate. That sounds sensible to me.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/4/13)

Gents - it's this Saturday.

How does the following look for a plan:

1. Bitter Suite for breakfast & 1st beer 9.30-10am meetup
2. Green Beacon (opens at 11am)
3. Tipplers Tap (have a much needed feed)
4. The Embassy
5. The Scratch (will be the last post for many, going by past performances)
6. Archive
7. Brewhouse
8. German Club (the checkered flag - we expect photo evidence)

also, how about a final Roll call!

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel + 2 non-brewers
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively) with 2 others
7. RdeVjun - Leave pass granted, dropping off my drinking shorts at the dry cleaner directly
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow)
12 Batz (tentatively and will have to see if funds allow)
13. Maheel (hopefully)
14. ballantynebrew (tentatively)
15. Rossco (new guys welcome I take it?)
16. northside novice + 2
17. Sean83


----------



## CamM (9/4/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel + 2 non-brewers
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively) with 2 others
7. RdeVjun - Leave pass granted, dropping off my drinking shorts at the dry cleaner directly
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow)
12 Batz (tentatively and will have to see if funds allow)
13. Maheel (hopefully)
14. ballantynebrew (tentatively)
15. Rossco (new guys welcome I take it?)
16. northside novice + 2
17. Sean83

I'm out, got a friend in town from overseas.


----------



## angus_grant (9/4/13)

sounds good to me!!!1 :chug: :beerbang: 

The German club sounds like a tough ask...


----------



## wombil (9/4/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel + 2 non-brewers
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively) with 2 others
7. RdeVjun - Leave pass granted, dropping off my drinking shorts at the dry cleaner directly
8. CamM (tentatively)
9. Angus
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow)
12 Batz (tentatively and will have to see if funds allow)
13. Maheel (hopefully)
14. ballantynebrew (tentatively)
15. Rossco (new guys welcome I take it?)
16. northside novice + 2
17. Sean83
18.wombil ( probably catch up at the Embassy or thereabouts.)


----------



## carpedaym (9/4/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel + 2 non-brewers
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively) with 2 others
7. RdeVjun - Leave pass granted, dropping off my drinking shorts at the dry cleaner directly
8. Carpe Daym (pop in for a bit, maybe around Tippler's)
9. Angus
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow)
12. Batz (tentatively and will have to see if funds allow)
13. Maheel (hopefully)
14. ballantynebrew (tentatively)
15. Rossco (new guys welcome I take it?)
16. northside novice + 2
17. Sean83
18. wombil ( probably catch up at the Embassy or thereabouts.)

I've been lurking on this thread. I'll probably swing by for a couple of pubs, but funds / other obligations are limiting.

Note I slotted in at #8 in place of CamM.


----------



## ballantynebrew (9/4/13)

carpedaym said:


> 1. Smokomark
> 2. Liam Snorkel + 2 non-brewers
> 3. Aydos
> 4. Rowy
> ...


----------



## sillyboybrybry (9/4/13)

I think I am at archive for an engagement party saturday night?
If you see me hide.
I look nothing like my picture.
Hope that narrows it down.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/4/13)

what better way to get there than via 5 other venues?


----------



## sillyboybrybry (9/4/13)

True. My bank balance wont like that though and it needs to stay healthy til the brau arrives.


----------



## sillyboybrybry (9/4/13)

And it is confirmed. I will be at an engagement party at Archive.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/4/13)

So can someone post the latest itinerary because I can probably make the first 2 - 3 stops, but I need exact times....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/4/13)

1. Bitter Suite for breakfast & 1st beer 9.30-10am meetup
2. Green Beacon (opens at 11am)
3. Tipplers Tap (have a much needed feed)
4. The Embassy
5. The Scratch (will be the last post for many, going by past performances)
6. Archive
7. Brewhouse
8. German Club (the checkered flag - we expect photo evidence)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/4/13)

No exact times - it a bit like herding cats dan you know how it is. It depends whether we walk or cab it to GB.


----------



## angus_grant (10/4/13)

I'm sure one of us will post venue changes on this thread.

Or you could grab someone's mobile and ring them.


----------



## edschache (10/4/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> No exact times - it a bit like herding cats dan you know how it is. It depends whether we walk or cab it to GB.


If memory serves me correctly the time before last *somebody* who was only coming to the first two venues drove some people from bitter suite to tipplers so that might help narrow the times down for Dan  

Last time I think it was easily 11:30 before we left bitter suite. 

... must ... not.... agree ... to join in......... I *might* join the fun for 1 random venue... maybe...... just have to be home before $400... I mean 6pm


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/4/13)

c'mon Ed don't be like that. See you at bitter suite?

haha


----------



## Aydos (10/4/13)

King Brown Brewing said:


> So can someone post the latest itinerary because I can probably make the first 2 - 3 stops, but I need exact times....


Soft Dan, very soft. You did the same on the last one!

Stay for the whole day!


----------



## winkle (11/4/13)

Well, as of now, I'm still on it.
Might need a lift to GB/Tipplers, Dan with the gammy leg a' all. Arrrrhhh.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (11/4/13)

Hey I'm not a cabbie you bludgers, a walk could do most of us a world of good....

I have a mates engagement to go to after lunch, hence asking for venues times.

See you all for a beer on the weekend!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/4/13)

Forecast is for rain so we'll probably be getting a maxi anyway.


----------



## winkle (11/4/13)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Hey I'm not a cabbie you bludgers, a walk could do most of us a world of good....
> 
> I have a mates engagement to go to after lunch, hence asking for venues times.
> 
> See you all for a beer on the weekend!


 
A maxi might be a good idea for the Bitter Suite - Green Bacon leg, even I could handle the walk to Tipplers, then another taxi to the Embassy.
I wonder if Peter Slipper has a few cabcharges he can spare?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (11/4/13)

He probably does, but the old horses hoof would want to go to some wineries or something equally as lame.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/4/13)

green beacon just put up a photo of what appears to be a hop randall. *rubs hands together*


----------



## ballantynebrew (11/4/13)

2 more sleeps


[post='[URL="http://youtu.be/4zceBfysUSg"]http://youtu.be/4zceBfysUSg[/URL]'][/post]


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/4/13)

The brewhouse has kooinda hop transfusion IPA and feral Belgian IPA on tap atm - I reckon my goal will be to make it there for dinner


----------



## Smokomark (12/4/13)

King Brown Brewing said:


> So can someone post the latest itinerary because I can probably make the first 2 - 3 stops, but I need exact times....


Meet at Bitter Suite 9:30-10am

Dan could you please have the  taxi  car at Bitter Suite at 10:55am ready for departure to Green Beacon. (Any chance you can borrow a mini bus so you don't have to do so many trips ferrying all us pissheads around the place?)

Following that we should be ready to depart to Tipplers Tap at approx 12pm

Embassy hotel 1:30pm

Scratch 2:30pm

Archive 4pm

Brewhouse 5:30pm

German Club 7pm


How do these look for rough times - give or take an hour or so?

Anyone wanting to join in at the later stages should be able to find us around these times at the various venues.


----------



## Smokomark (13/4/13)

It looks like fantastic weather for indoor drinking activities.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/4/13)

Does bitter suite know we're coming?


----------



## Smokomark (13/4/13)

Yes the keg room ( same as last crawl ) is reserved for us from 9:30 onwards.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/4/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel + 2 non-brewers
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively) with 2 others
7. RdeVjun - Leave pass granted, dropping off my drinking shorts at the dry cleaner directly
8. Carpe Daym (pop in for a bit, maybe around Tippler's)
9. Angus
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow)
12. Batz (tentatively and will have to see if funds allow)
13. Maheel (hopefully)
14. ballantynebrew - from tips onwards 
15. Rossco (new guys welcome I take it?)
16. northside novice + 2
17. Sean83
18. wombil ( probably catch up at the Embassy or thereabouts.)


My two non-brewers have pulled out.


----------



## Northside Novice (13/4/13)

We out ,
sorry brothers , 

have a good one


----------



## RdeVjun (13/4/13)

I'm in! :beerbang:
I'll put it on the record up front that I will indeed be bailing early, so Scratch will be the very last stop for me as I have a family commitment this evening and in the morning.

Thanks very much Mark et al for all of the arrangements etc. :beer:


----------



## wombil (13/4/13)

1. Smokomark
2. Liam Snorkel + 2 non-brewers
3. Aydos
4. Rowy
5. Kezza (tentatively)
6. Winkle (tentatively) with 2 others
7. RdeVjun - Leave pass granted, dropping off my drinking shorts at the dry cleaner directly
8. Carpe Daym (pop in for a bit, maybe around Tippler's)
9. Angus
10. Dangal
11. NickB (will see if funds allow)
12. Batz (tentatively and will have to see if funds allow)
13. Maheel (hopefully)
14. ballantynebrew - from tips onwards 
15. Rossco (new guys welcome I take it?)
16. northside novice + 2
17. Sean83
18-. wombil 
Sorry Guys,I'm out.Got an infection and a day on the piss probably not a good idea.HAVE FUN OK.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/4/13)

First beers going down well, where the **** is everyone?


----------



## RdeVjun (13/4/13)

En route!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/4/13)

Where are you guys?? Bittersuite has tables reserved and no one is here...


----------



## winkle (13/4/13)

RdeVjun said:


> I'm in! :beerbang:
> I'll put it on the record up front that I will indeed be bailing early, so Scratch will be the very last stop for me as I have a family commitment this evening and in the morning.
> 
> Thanks very much Mark et al for all of the arrangements etc. :beer:


Ralph, wiil see you lot at green bacon or tipples. Still have to put on my man clothes.


----------



## Aydos (13/4/13)

Really poor turn out guys. Piss poor effort!


----------



## kegs23 (13/4/13)

wish i could be there,but wedding beers it is for me today,hope everyone turns up ,hope ill make the next one,


----------



## scottc1178 (13/4/13)

might gate crash for a beer or two at tipplers soonish...


----------



## Maheel (13/4/13)

sorry guys i got rained out....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/4/13)

At brewhouse


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/4/13)

Poor form Leeham.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/4/13)

What a ******* piss poor turnout


----------



## TidalPete (13/4/13)

Missus still reminds me of the consequences of my last Brissie Pub Crawl 3 or so years ago. 
Hate to have your head tomorrow mate. 



Liam_snorkel said:


> What a ******* piss poor turnout


----------



## Florian (13/4/13)

Not even a single photo?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/4/13)

TidalPete said:


> Missus still reminds me of the consequences of my last Brissie Pub Crawl 3 or so years ago.
> Hate to have your head tomorrow mate.


 my head is immaculate. Would hate to have your vanilla life tomorrow.


----------



## goomboogo (13/4/13)

My life is constantly chocolate. Next PubCrawl, I may inject a dose of Brown.


----------



## sillyboybrybry (13/4/13)

I just got home from archive
jebus
i paid $13.50 for some crazy japanese IPA. I love IPA's and I love the japanese but this did not do it for me at all!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/4/13)

you're an atrocious bunch of cadburies.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/4/13)

sillyboybrybry said:


> paid $13.50 for some crazy japanese IPA. I love IPA's and I love the japanese but this did not do it for me at all!


 have you never bought beer in your life?


----------



## sillyboybrybry (13/4/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> have you never bought beer in your life?


Yeah but funnily enough most of the time I liked it!
Bartender was tracking my purchases and suggested this would be fruity but alas it was not.


----------



## TidalPete (13/4/13)

ATM :lol:


Liam_snorkel said:


> my head is immaculate.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/4/13)

yeah look mate, you weren't there.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/4/13)

hey Pete; a man can dream.


----------



## sillyboybrybry (13/4/13)

I guess I should also say that my wife's friend was having her engagement party there - so I was only paying for beers over $10. 2 shephards delights, one crazy japanese IPA and a cab fare home was all i forked out for and I am typing a lot better than I thought I would be.


----------



## goomboogo (13/4/13)

sillyboybrybry said:


> I guess I should also say that my wife's friend was having her engagement party there - so I was only paying for beers over $10. 2 shephards delights, one crazy japanese IPA and a cab fare home was all i forked out for and I am typing a lot better than I thought I would be.


You should be satisfied then.


----------



## TidalPete (13/4/13)

You're right Liam I just didn't front up. At a touch shy of 70 years old my pub crawling days are just about done & dusted. Sad but true. :mellow:
Cheers Liam. Just saw your latest post.
Once in a while I do a solo Brissie pub crawl which keeps me updated re the Brissie craft brewing scene & keeps the QR security on their toes. :lol: 


Liam_snorkel said:


> yeah look mate, you weren't there.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/4/13)

Jeez, i really need to leave the Internet alone when I'm drunk.


----------



## sillyboybrybry (14/4/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Jeez, i really need to leave the Internet alone when I'm drunk.


I think we all do. But this forum would not be anywhere near as amusing at times if there was alco locks on keyboards.


----------



## ballantynebrew (14/4/13)

Top effort for all those who made it out

No where near as loose as previous crawls however a good time have by all except my head today 

Btw - this beer was awesome


----------



## winkle (14/4/13)

scottc1178 said:


> might gate crash for a beer or two at tipplers soonish...


And so you did. 
I have a memory brown-out after the German Club, maybe we went to the Brewhouse?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/4/13)

Yep you did


----------



## scottc1178 (14/4/13)

Hehe, yep. My memory is hazy after arriving at brewhouse! A slightly larger afternoon than I intended!
Good times!


----------



## winkle (14/4/13)

This is something to show for all the money expended.



Emptied glass of XX Bitter @ le Scratch


----------



## browndog (14/4/13)

Any of you crawlers happen to try a Simmer Down Brown?


----------



## angus_grant (14/4/13)

Liam and I rocked up to the German club and line was out along the footpath. pfffffttt.

Jumped back in cab and went back to archive (i think.....)

Got home around 10:30.

Awesome day and great to put some faces to names.

I swear I can still taste that randell'd beer from Green Beacon!!

Green Beacon pale ale with the randal in the background (green tube thingy) with about 300 grams of hops in the clear cylinder on top. :icon_drool2: :beerbang:





Tipplers - umm remains of some beery tasting stuff. oh wait, that was the IPA, but I can't remember any other details.





2 handsome gents at Scratch


----------



## winkle (14/4/13)

I'm trying to recreate my memory of the day.
Tipplers Tap, bloody good wings.


Embassy


Scratch, good as always.


German club (before we got chucked out into the rain)


Brewhouse, I think..



Did anyone go to that party?
Hmm, the upgrade doesn't like multiple images


----------



## winkle (14/4/13)

Oh, and much arm wrestling occured for no apparent reason.


----------



## scottc1178 (14/4/13)

winkle said:


> brewhouse.JPG


ah yep.

that explains the hangover and the empty bank account... it's all coming back now.


----------



## sean83 (14/4/13)

Was indeed a fun day, thoroughly enjoyed myself. Arm wresting.... My arm is killing me today, but my head is pretty good.

And big thumbs up to Winkles "hogshead brewery" shirt - was all class


----------



## carpedaym (14/4/13)

Nice to meet everyone. Thanks for posting the photos Winkle et al. Good to have some evidence.

Sean


----------



## Dangal (14/4/13)

Thanks to all who were there, it was great day/night. Look forward to the next one.


----------



## Northside Novice (14/4/13)

Sorry brothers for not making the crawl . Hope you all had a good beer or four !! Wish we could of made it to meet up , 
but at least now we have a new kitchen , don't know how my once in a life time annual kitchen makeover flat pack festival ended up clashing with the crawl but it did (swmbo cackling in background)
Cheers 





Edit ; yes it is one if those side ways ones , need Velcro kettle and that


----------



## winkle (14/4/13)

Sick and sorry this morning, but a dubbel dose of sleep, watching a Batman movie with blue cheese and some p-lambics sure helps.


----------



## Northside Novice (14/4/13)

What are these p-lambics you talk of Mr Wayne?


Ps have you noticed the sub adds between posts or is it just me ???


----------



## Smokomark (15/4/13)

Its great to feel a bit more human again today. Yesterday was a very slow day.

Aydos and I went to the party. Just what we needed, a solid 5 hr session after leaving The German Club..


All in all it was a great day out. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Aydos (15/4/13)

I had a great day and a great night at the party with Mark. Some very nice drinks were had on the crawl and great company to go with it. Thanks for a good day.

Mark thanks for accompanying me to the party, it ended up capping off a great day!


----------



## Smokomark (28/4/15)

it must be pub crawl time again soon.

Any takers?


----------



## madpierre06 (28/4/15)

So, is the two-yearly scheduling designed to allow sufficient liver/wallet recuperation?

LIke the idea, but three factors come into play here....dollar factor; SWMA: and this body simply incapable of handling the quantities of piss it once was able to. I'd be keen to come along for a half days outing though, always enjoyable catching up with blokes met at case swaps..


----------

